# Look out Indy?



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like possible major snow storm Mon and tuesday.
Good luck an make some cash!payup


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

What they saying for you guys Freezing rain?


RCGM
Brad


----------



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

They are saying rain monday then changing to all snow monday night and tuesday.
They are not talking accumalation totals just yet. They way it sounds is you all might get hit with 6"+. I'm sure everything will change by monday.


----------



## topdog (Dec 14, 2005)

bah i am 2 hours south of indy and last time we were supposed to get 2 - 4 inches and got just a dusting. An hour north of me Terre Haute got 4 - 6. so for my area i will believe it when i see it. i guess i will have to drive north to get to push this year.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Top dog you only got a dusting Tuesday?If only a dusting thats crazy.They are saying a few inches and a few in my book is 2.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## topdog (Dec 14, 2005)

ya, i live in vincennes. it was pretty much terre haute north that got any snow.


----------



## Steve R (Nov 2, 2006)

Everytime "Randy" says we may see a few inches, I don't get my hopes up. He said that a few weeks ago and we did not get even a dusting.


----------



## dr_destructo (Nov 30, 2006)

*Bring it!*

Looks like they are calling for 4-6" Sunday night thru Monday!! I'm an hour southeast of Indy and we got 6" last Tuesday, so I'm starting to like this!! Could stand to do it once a week.


----------



## GSU Lawn (Dec 1, 2006)

Buckle up boys, this one looks like a doozy. Local stations are calling 8+ and ch 8 is saying as much 12 inches. There saying it is not like the light stuff we had last week, this is going to be the heavy wet stuff and it is spread over monday morning until Wed afternoon. That emergency contact list might come in handy this week.
Good luck everyone:redbounce :redbounce 

04 Dodge Ram W/ 7.5 Hiniker


----------

